# Final decision (?) -  flat on Queens Gate Terrace



## 3kids4me (Mar 6, 2008)

This looks to be a little farther from the tube than I would have liked, but the owner seems honest and I wouldn't have to move halfway through our vacation.  However, if anyone has any last minute comments before I put down the deposit, will you let me know?

The flat is on the corner of Queens Gate Terrace and Queens Gate.

I really did like the flat at Egerton Gardens, but I really don't want to pick up and move halfway through the vacation, not to mention the fact that I can't seem to find something nice to move into...

Thanks you guys!


----------



## lscott (Mar 7, 2008)

*Distance to tube station*

Don't know what you would consider a long walk to tube station for your family.  Looking at map of London, I see that you are no farther from Gloucester Rd sta than we were when we stayed at Roland House (Old Brompton Rd at Roland Gardens), or from South Ken sta when we stayed at Queensgate at Manson Pl.  A few blocks walk which was nothing to us.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 7, 2008)

The location looks great!  I can't imagine that it would be more than 3-4 *short* blocks to the tube stop.  You probably have a winner!

Good luck!

nonutrix


----------

